# Lowrance HDS-5 Gen 2 reparieren??



## Xantenangler (20. August 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
habe da ein riesiges Problem. Mein HDS 5 ist letzte Woche in Norwegen in einen starken Regenschauer gekommen.(Stand 2 Stunden im Regen im Boot) Am nächsten Morgen ließ es sich nicht mehr einschalten. Dunkler Bildschirm. Es ist Wasser ins Gerät gekommen.Wie auch immer.
Aussage Think Big: Garantie ist abgelaufen, Lowrance repariert nicht. Kann höchstens ein Austauschgerät, falls noch vorhanden, gegen Zahlung von ca. 420€ erhalten. Habe zum Gerät auch noch das LSS Modul.
Hat jemand einen Rat wass man tuen kann?
Gerät kann man scheinbar nicht öffnen.
Bitte helft mir.:c
Gruß aus Xanten


----------



## Ein_Angler (20. August 2015)

*AW: Lowrance HDS-5 Gen 2 reparieren??*

http://repaircafe.org/de/deutschland/

Da wird dir geholfen, oder eben nicht wenn es nicht Reparierbar ist.


----------



## Xantenangler (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Lowrance HDS-5 Gen 2 reparieren??*

Das Wunder ist geschehen.
Das Gerät ist durchgetrocknet und funktioniert
wieder. Glück das im Regen nicht so viele Salze sind.
Gruß aus Xanten#6


----------



## mekongwels (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Lowrance HDS-5 Gen 2 reparieren??*

Freut mich für dich!
Glück braucht der Mensch!


----------

